# Does your poodle steal socks?



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sock stealing would seem to be a common game for poodles? Grace knows whose property is whose. She has old socks given to her by both of us. These she treasures and will sit at times for an hour or more with them in her mouth. The first thing I put on when dressing is my socks. If I am late getting out of bed Grace will bring me my socks one at a time. Then my undies and so on. If I am recalcitrant she will race around doing zoomies with my clothing in her mouth. All of this seems pointed at getting me up and going. When she was a puppy she would play the "sock game" the rules were steal a sock and keep just out of reach "I've got the sock NaNaNa NaNa :aetsch:" Later she learned that if she could steal a sock I might exchange it for a treat!!! (this was a mistake!!!) She now "stays back!!" while I dress and other than to help, my clothing is safe from her. She knows which objects (toys) are hers and ours are safe. Except the other day I returned from overseas (ferry to mainland) with a replacement for her beloved toy wombat. This has been her "security blanket/sibling puppy" toy for 18 months of her 20. When I unpacked I left the new "wombat" on my bed. After going to the bathroom where her presence was strangely missing??? The new wombat was gone!! so was she! I found her hiding, with the new toy. She did not want to give it back! (it still had its sale ticket.) She relinquished it to me and after removing the ticket, I ceremoniously gave the toy back to her. It is now just as popular as the old wombat who is to soon go into hiding. She really thought the new wombat was mine! but she wanted it sooo much, she stole it!!!!! She has stolen nothing else in 15 months so I hope this is not the start of a teenage problem??? Lets hope it is an isolated case. My "Avatar" is grace with old wombat between her "arms" while she watches TV. She watches more TV than we do. The adds are her favorite.
Eric.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

My poodle is a notorious sock stealer!!! She never rips them apart, but if she gets ahold of some she will hold them in her mouth and run around like she has a prize! If I am changing into bed clothes she will stalk me for my socks. She never bothers anything in a bunch of old clothes sitting on the floor except the socks.. She will dig her nose to find them! 

Because she doesn't chew or destroy them in any way, most of the time I just let her play her games with them. She tosses them above her head and pounces on them. It's so funny!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce anxiously awaits the removing of the sock to commence the licking of the toes! LOL
She doesn't steal socks, undies or anything else. 

When I was a kid, we had a tpoo who LOVED to steal socks! I remember my Mom getting so mad at him! He was just having some fun


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

We had a miniature poodle when I was growing up. Almost every day after she ate lunch, she would steal a clean pair of socks out of one of the bedrooms and carry it down the hall to the living room. Then she simply dropped it on the floor and went off to take her nap. She never tossed it around or chewed on it at all. 

After a while we made sure to leave a sock drawer open every day so she wouldn't be disappointed.

She definitely thought she was getting away with something. When we removed the hallway carpet to uncover the wood floors, she started to tip-toe so we wouldn't hear what she was up to. 

We never did figure out what that was all about. Maybe she used the socks as a dinner napkin?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is a Knicker Nicker, although she will pull my socks off if she wants to play and I am ignoring her. Poppy isn't a bit interested in clothing of any sort, and not much interested in toys. I wonder what it is that makes some dogs love them so much, and others not be bothered?


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I just googled "toy wombat" and discovered it looks a lot like a balled-up pair of socks.

Maybe poodles have a sock/wombat gene.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

_*SOCKS!!*_ I think sometimes they are like a drug to Hemi. If left alone with a sock for too long she will tear it up and Im more worried about her eating the sock and getting sick than I am about the sock. My husband found a good pair in the yard under her teeter while mowing. :aetsch: She must have snuck (is snuck a word? )out the door with them one day.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh yes indeed. Cooper loves socks! Especially freshly laundered socks that have been folded together to be put away. He will steal them from the laundry basket, run around with them like a maniac, and shake them until they fly apart. Then Cooper drops them and goes to get the next pair. Such a fun game for him - more laundry for me.

He has his version of the wombat - his is named Pappy the Puppy. He carries Pappy all about with him when he gets tired. Wherever Pappy goes, a nap is soon to follow. I've seen Cooper drag Pappy up and down the stairs, on and off the sofa and into and out of his pen. If Pappy gets stuck somewhere, Cooper will just drop down in place and snuggle up to stuck Pappy and nappy! It's very cute.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Too funny! Rookie likes to steal socks as DD is trying to put them on. No sooner than she has one on that he pulls it off her foot.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh my, YES! Jaxson loves to do the "snatch and run" thing with socks! I have to keep the laundry room door closed because he'll snatch most anything but socks are his favorite. He also likes shoes so we can't leave them lying around either. I am hoping he'll grow out of it.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

It's too funny that so many of our poodles love socks! I can't wait to share this with my family to show them that it's just a poodle thing!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not socks, undies! She eats them.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice like undergarments especially socks, Cappi and Flower like Hair scrunchies


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Our Dobie used to love worn socks and undies. Like Lily, she would tear holes in them and eat them. I worried sick about this habit and yes, they were supposed to be well out of reach. It didn't cause her any harm nor did dead birds on the beach, lovely fish bones or anything else she would find. Thank heavens Dixie has never Shown any interest in anything she shouldn't and is very good to drop it when told. Yay Dix! Good girl!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

No, no one steals socks at our house. My first poodle was kennel raised her first ten months before we got her. Unbeknownst to us, she was a notorious eater of nonedible items. She had been with us less than two months when she ate two knee high nylons. She needed a thousand dollar (back then) surgery to remove the blockage and we still almost lost her. It was such a frightening experience that socks became a strictly guarded item. Funny how one bad experience can change the way your household operates. Now, if I could just get the dryer to quit eating socks.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Spuddie used to like to chew socks. But I buy socks at a noted Canadian discount store *Giant Tiger* for some ridiculously low price. I generally have an extra 10-pak sitting around that I haven't opened yet. All the same size, style and colour. One gets a hole, I save it's mate. Guaranteed to match up with one of the others in the herd.

I left the holey ones where Spud could get them.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Unfortunately Penny is a sock hound. We had a really bad experience with Beau. He was a sock eater, not a sock chewer or ripper. One day he didn't want to eat, then the barfing of clear liquids began. So off to the emergency vet we went. Turns out he ate two whole socks. One got stuck in the lower intestine. Long story short: $4000 dollars and a seven inch bowel resection later we got our boy back. Needless to say we are on hyper alert with socks. Did I ever mention we now have pet insurance for Penny?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Since I'm in flip flops or sandals all year round (unless we have a rare rainfall, then I wear tennis shoes.....) socks are pretty rare, but undies are closely watched!!!!LOL!


----------



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

My standard from years ago used to very delicately bite the very tip seam of my sock so as to avoid biting my toes. Once she had it though she would pull it off like a maniac and run away with it. It was cute she didn't want to hurt me but to taunt me mercilessly!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Holy crap Rick. That is scary. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I wear poodle socks almost exclusively. Chagall doesn't steal them, maybe because he's so totally poodle friendly.:biggrin1: Hmm, he doesn't steal hubby's either, and there's not a poodle on them!:confused3:


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh, I used to have poodle socks! I loved them! Haven't seen them for years though.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Shoes too!*

Lily steals socks, and prances very proudly thorough the house with them. She doesn't destroy them though. 

Even more than socks though, she loves shoes. She will take a a shoe and carry it through the house, creating these "shoe gardens" in different places in the house. Then she nuzzles them, and rearranges them, tends to them- it's really quite bizarre. She never destroys them, it's like they are her precious things. 

But I can never find an intact pair of shoes when I need them! 

Misty and Max went through phases with underwear chewing- although they seem to have outgrow that now. Lily never went for underwear.

Lily should have been named Imelda:act-up:


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, even though she knows she shouldn't. Actually she starts grumbling the second she gets one whether or not I see her do it! Here is her grumbly face!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe she does


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Neither Beau or Belle steal socks, but Beau loves to put his nose into my slippers and push them all around. I often have to hunt for my missing slipper. He also loves to go into my bathroom and roll around on my throw rugs and bath mat. Perhaps I should be flattered that he seems to want my scent on him.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Poodlelvr said:


> Neither Beau or Belle steal socks, but Beau loves to put his nose into my slippers and push them all around. I often have to hunt for my missing slipper. He also loves to go into my bathroom and roll around on my throw rugs and bath mat. Perhaps I should be flattered that he seems to want my scent on him.


That reminds me! Cooper is also obsessed with my daughter's Ugg boots. She has a tall pair and he shoves his whole head in them just to sniff, snorfle and lick the inside of the boot. Weird!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I wear poodle socks almost exclusively. Chagall doesn't steal them, maybe because he's so totally poodle friendly.:biggrin1: Hmm, he doesn't steal hubby's either, and there's not a poodle on them!:confused3:


We have an overlapping sock wardrobe.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh gosh yes - you have to put your foot in the air or she tries to take them off when you put them on LOL. Those and shoe laces it's quite comical watching DH try to tie his shoes.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

YES! Dirty ones are Oreo's favorite, but he'll take clean ones too. He runs around the house with them jumping on all the furniture.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Not socks. But they steal shoes. And I don't know why, but they tear out the soles of the shoes on the inside - The cushiony part. I can't tell you how many pairs of shoes they've ruined. Makes me so mad. But I guess it's our fault for leaving them out.


----------

